
Ask HN: Simple CMS/site generator for my mom? - mskomrak
I&#x27;m looking into (headless) CMS services, static site generators,.. but I can&#x27;t figure out if there&#x27;s a product which could allow a non technical person to create and host simple web sites? The content itself would mostly be static with few changes per year. Ideally I would do the initial setup and the rest can be managed by a non technical person.<p>Some of the requirements would be: editable theme support, basic analytics, simple content management, low cost&#x2F;free, GitHub (or similar) hosting, custom domain support, i18n<p>I have no idea if I am asking for too much. I guess the alternative would be to look into Hugo&#x2F;Jekyll&#x2F;whatever and do the most of the plumbing myself?<p>Any tips or ideas are welcome!
======
jeremysarber
[https://blot.im](https://blot.im)

------
b3u
... Wordpress? If the goal is for a non-technical person to use it, I can't
see any reason to complicate it.

